# How do you break Beagles from running Deer?



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got 2 young Beagles. Everytime I take them out for some rabbit fun they get after a deer and I spend hours trying to get them back. What is the best way to break them from running deer?


----------



## JWarren (Sep 18, 2010)

Shoot'em dead.


----------



## george cochran (Sep 18, 2010)

*electric collars*

the collars works well


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 18, 2010)

I've thought about shock collors but I've been afraid they would associate the shock with running in general


----------



## state159 (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know about Beagles but with squirrel dogs I use a shock collar and don't mind holding it down for a while. I'll set it on 3 or 4 and pour it to them.


----------



## george cochran (Sep 18, 2010)

*electric collars*

if you know they are running deer fire em up then put them back on rabbit as soon as possible


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 19, 2010)

Get them use to the collor in the pen or yard--Buzz first,wait a few seconds then start off on #1 till you get number that gets their attention. When they hear the Buzz in the field they'll know what's comin next After a while all you'll need to load them up from the field is a buzz and they'll be on the tailgate before you know it!!!!! Get a TRITRONICs G-70 or Trash Breaker, you can put 6-dogs on it and it goes as far as 1-2 miles!


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 19, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I've got 2 young Beagles. Everytime I take them out for some rabbit fun they get after a deer and I spend hours trying to get them back. What is the best way to break them from running deer?



How old are they? Make sure you get them started on rabbit first thing. Do you know someone with an older broke dog you can run with?

Keep in mind that on these hot and dry days the deer track is probably the hottest scent in the woods. Makes it tough for a young hound, or an old hound for that matter, to turn it down.

The shock collar is the easiest way to break them but it is not always 100%. Some hounds respond better to an old fashioned scolding.

Be patient!!!

Good luck and good times.

Glenn & Jen


----------



## treebottoms (Sep 19, 2010)

if you have a female that loves running deer i would be more than happy to take her from yah shoot male or female it dont matter


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 19, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I've thought about shock collors but I've been afraid they would associate the shock with running in general



You have to know 100% sure that they are running a deer before you shock them.  Take em out ride around your club and see if you can find one crossing the road, put them on the track and light them up when they start running it.


----------



## sawdog (Sep 21, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> You have to know 100% sure that they are running a deer before you shock them.  Take em out ride around your club and see if you can find one crossing the road, put them on the track and light them up when they start running it.



That's the best way to train any breed of hunting dog not to run a deer.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 21, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> You have to know 100% sure that they are running a deer before you shock them.  Take em out ride around your club and see if you can find one crossing the road, put them on the track and light them up when they start running it.



There you go !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 21, 2010)

If you had some BLUEBERRYS you wouldn't have to worry bout them Bambies!!!!!!


----------



## Queen (Sep 21, 2010)

Have to agree with Mlandrum on the shock collar just be sure they are on the deer before ridin the lightnin.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 21, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> If you had some BLUEBERRYS you wouldn't have to worry bout them Bambies!!!!!!



Yeah right !!!!! Preacher, you'd better repent for telling stories like that.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 21, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I've got 2 young Beagles. Everytime I take them out for some rabbit fun they get after a deer and I spend hours trying to get them back. What is the best way to break them from running deer?



Your beagles must be blue.If they are you better get some different colored beagles cause aint no shock collar gonna fix that problem.


----------



## biggie man (Sep 21, 2010)

get you a barrel an a deer hide . wet the hide  an put in the barrel , then put the dogs in an close the lid then roll it down a hill . i done that to one i used to fieldtrial alot an after that he wouldn't bother a deer.


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 21, 2010)

heck just put em with some blue's then they want RUN nothing and i mean nothing may walk them deer but they want run em hahaaa


----------

